
CDO Revival Led by Funds Pinning Hopes on Smallest Banks (2015) - grownseed
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-20/cdo-revival-led-by-hedge-funds-pinning-hopes-on-smallest-banks
======
rubidium
I don't know anything about the details of this particular CDO structure (and
the article was a bit sparse on the details other than its small banks), but
I've grown disgusted with people trying to make convoluted financing schemes
to make money.

CDO's didn't exist until 1987. The market and economy grew just fine without
them. In fact, we've seen an increased divergence of rich/poor since that
time. CDO's only help the rich get richer.

